# how important is your release elbow



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The release elbow designates the leverage over the shot. If the elbow is too low, you're too long somewhere and you're losing leverage and the correct muscles over the shot. If it's too high then you're too short somewhere and you'll have too much leverage over the shot and you can pull shots everywhere. 

What to change, and how much to do it. That's a different deal. That would take photos and tests with you shooting to find the perfect amount. 

It's not just a lifting of the elbow up, unless you are just bending at the wrist awkwardly, then you'll need to address that. 

Check out my draw length article on my website and then if you have any questions, feel free to contact me!


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

will this help?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Two top Pros from Midwest open














Somewhere between those two is normal.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like you have your anchor too high causing you to sink your elbow in response. Your peep is also a bit low, you will have to correct that anyway once you lower your anchor. 

Don't shoot with a mouth full of tobacco. Every time you move it around in your mouth, you change your anchor a little.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Normally like to keep form threads in general archery discussion, and will likely move this there, but keep a link here so we can still find it, but for now, I'll just chime in.

You have a bit of a lean at full draw. As RCR_III pointed out, you're long somewhere.
Personally, I would shorten the bow a bit and be sure to stand up straight.
This will raise the elbow, and likely help with balance.
Montigre made a good point also, lower that anchor slightly and raise the peep.

Yeah, Reo can shoot great like that... Most others can't.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

How is it working for you?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, you have a ton of little form issues in that picture that you can choose to ignore or start right now and get on top of them and identify all of them and then eliminate them. It is going to be hard work but in the end you will be better off. I can't even see your whole front arm and grip and your feet so there may be a bunch more of them to deal with.

I don't throw out that kind of comment above without being willing to put in some time with you so if you decide to send me pics in pm's we can get started, I have shooting form articles for you to read and I can help to get the thoughts in them done. If you decide to use me you will need to take a picture that is head to toe and shows the bow also from the side as close as you can get and see feet and top of head and bow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, I know a lot thrown out to you, but.... Me, right off you look like you're standing hip shot. For the picture, your elbow may be a tad low. Most say in line with the arrow or just above the arrow. I like just above the arrow. 

Want to find out a lot about yourself, stand straight, feet straight down from the arm pits (top of the shoulders). Feet should be at right angle of the target. You adjust after you get things going your way.
Anchor, hand held release, the main index and middle finger knuckles of the hand should not exceed farther back than the corner of your jaw (you don't want your hand to roll over the corner of the jaw). The index and middle finger should split the jaw line.
Bow hand, you should feel the hand all the way up, web of hand up against the shelf. You feel the rise the width of your hand, going straight off the palm of your hand.
Now, don't move to adjust for drawing your bow to full draw. Can't anchor correctly? Bow hand trying to go from low to mid or high grip? Can't see through peep? Start correcting.


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, with the posting of the 2nd pic, this should probably zip over to the Coache's Forum.... OP is going to require step-by-step basic instruction to correct what's going on--perhaps get with his son's coach..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You still look hip shot. Stand up straight, your weight equally on both feet. Feel yourself right down on your feet before you draw and again at full draw. Something isn't going to feel right. Don't adjust to fit the bow. You don't fit the bow, it is to fit you. 

Here's what you look like. Hip shot looking, you look like you're leaning back, stretching for full draw. You should be center between your feet right straight up out the top of your head. Just me, as you are, it looks like you could decrease the bow's draw length by a 1/2" easy. Draw length shortened, not leaning back may raise you elbow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

montigre said:


> Okay, with the posting of the 2nd pic, this should probably zip over to the Coache's Forum.... OP is going to require step-by-step basic instruction to correct what's going on--perhaps get with his son's coach..


Yep, one-on-one would go a long ways.....Hope the coach is up to it. Some of this should have been caught right off. Hell with the elbow, his stance sticks out....


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Agreed.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tagged...good thread.


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

ordered two mods or cams for the bow one at 27 the other at 27.5 it currently has 28 on it


----------

